# Nerviges Problem mit Systemd(?) beim Boot

## Germane91

Hallo!

Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich Gentoo ausprobieren wollte und mir aus diesem Grund neben meinem Produktivsystem auf einer freien Partition Gentoo aufgespielt habe. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich Gnome mit Systemd installieren wollte und das System ab hier streikt. Ich bin der Anleitung hier gefolgt, jedoch lässt sich das System nicht (mehr) booten. Bevor ich mit der Installation von Systemd begann, konnte ich problemlos in das System (ohne GUI) rein booten und sogar mit nmtui eine Internetverbindung herstellen.

Wenn ich das System jetzt boote, komme ich jedoch nur ins initramfs, wo mir folgendes angekreidet wird:

```

!! Unable to resolve root: UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

!! Could not find the root block device in UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

!! Please specify another value or:

!! - press Enter for the same

!! - type "shell" for a shell

!! - type "q" to skip...
```

Wenn ich unter /etc/default/grub die Variable

```
GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
```

aktiviere und danach den Bootloader neu lade, bringt es auch keine Änderung.

Mein Produktivsystem ist zurzeit Linux Mint, dessen Grub2-Bootloader ich gerade verwende. Unter Gentoo ist ebenfalls Grub2 installiert. Einen Fehler in den Grub.cfgs kann ich ausschließen, da ich darauf genau achte.

Hier der Menüeintrag:

```
menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos6'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6  1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

   fi

   echo   'Linux x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo wird geladen …'

   linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo root=UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0 ro rootfstype=ext4 real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd 

   echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

   initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

}
```

Meine make.conf 

```
# cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 gtk gnome -kde -qt dvd alsa cdr -harfbuzz xa \

     networkmanager -libproxy apache2_mpms_prefork upnp-av -bindist dbus"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync.de.gentoo.org ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

blkid:

```

# blkid

/dev/sda2: UUID="36E0F3FAE0F3BE65" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-02"

/dev/sda3: UUID="24D46F50D46F2372" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-03"

/dev/sda5: UUID="5d365f7b-069c-4be5-90c2-70f6f104d8c3" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-05"

/dev/sda6: UUID="1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-06"

/dev/sda7: UUID="3f346bb5-7ba9-4108-8fae-ebb7d9cb437a" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-07"

```

fdisk -l:

```

# fdisk -l

Festplatte /dev/sda: 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 Bytes, 976773168 Sektoren

Einheiten: Sektoren von 1 * 512 = 512 Bytes

Sektorgröße (logisch/physikalisch): 512 Bytes / 4096 Bytes

E/A-Größe (minimal/optimal): 4096 Bytes / 4096 Bytes

Festplattenbezeichnungstyp: dos

Festplattenbezeichner: 0xd9fa2484

Gerät      Boot    Anfang      Ende  Sektoren Größe Kn Typ

/dev/sda1            2048 760385269 760383222 362,6G  5 Erweiterte

/dev/sda2  *    760385536 974929919 214544384 102,3G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       974929920 975851519    921600   450M 27 Verst. NTFS WinRE

/dev/sda5            4096 710299647 710295552 338,7G 83 Linux

/dev/sda6       710301696 751259647  40957952  19,5G 83 Linux

/dev/sda7       751261696 760383487   9121792   4,4G 82 Linux Swap / Solaris

Partitionstabelleneinträge sind nicht in Festplatten-Reihenfolge.

```

Auf der Platte befindet sich, wie gesagt, schon Linux Mint und Windows. Gentoo soll nach /dev/sda6

Ich steh bei der Sache echt auf dem Schlauch und weiß einfach nicht weiter. Wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Und ja, ich habe auch schon die Forensuche genutzt, aber mein Problem hat zum Beispiel einen anderen Grund als dieses.

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du

```
ln -sf /proc/self/mounts /etc/mtab
```

eingegeben? Früher wurde man noch per elog darauf hingewiesen. Das wurde leider entfernt. Wenn man bei der Installation diesen Befehl nicht eingibt, dann startet das System nicht.

----------

## Germane91

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hast du
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /proc/self/mounts /etc/mtab
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe das in der chroot-Umgebung eingegeben und dann rebootet... scheint auch nichts zu bringen. Habe das dann im initramfs-Modus nach dem Reboot versucht, aber hat auch nicht geklappt...

Inhalt von /etc/mtab (in der virtuellen Umgebung):

```

# cat /etc/mtab

/dev/sda6 / ext4 rw,relatime,data=ordered 0 0

none /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

udev /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=1953600k,nr_inodes=488400,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,relatime,size=4k,mode=755 0 0

systemd /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,name=systemd 0 0

none /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0

none /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,relatime 0 0

none /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,relatime 0 0

none /sys/fs/pstore pstore rw,relatime 0 0
```

----------

## Schattenschlag

Es ist dir keiner böse wenn man in zwei Foren das gleiche fragt aber verlink es bitte das hilft mehr speziell unter Gentoo sind wir eine gute nette Gemeinschaft  :Smile: 

Leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich systemd nicht verwende, da ich es für absolut unausgereift finde, alleine schon das man die Logs nicht mit den üblichen Tools durchsuchen kann stößt mir sauer auf.....

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/22152/gentoo-installation-mit-systemd-kann-nicht-booten.html#post154792

----------

## Germane91

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Es ist dir keiner böse wenn man in zwei Foren das gleiche fragt aber verlink es bitte das hilft mehr speziell unter Gentoo sind wir eine gute nette Gemeinschaft 
> 
> Leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich systemd nicht verwende, da ich es für absolut unausgereift finde, alleine schon das man die Logs nicht mit den üblichen Tools durchsuchen kann stößt mir sauer auf.....
> 
> http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/22152/gentoo-installation-mit-systemd-kann-nicht-booten.html#post154792

 

Hallo!

Ich dachte mir, es kann nicht schaden, wenn ich in zwei Foren um Hilfe bitte, um die Chance zu erhöhen, dass jemand dabei ist, der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann. Ich hätte die Lösung dann auch in das jeweils andere Forum geschrieben, damit anderen Leuten, die ein ähnliches Problem haben, weiter geholfen wäre.

Schade, dass du dazu nicht weiter helfen kannst. Ich wollte Systemd auch nur zum Einsatz bringen, da Gnome dies erfordert und für KDE Frameworks 5 hätte ich zu viel unmasken müssen...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Germane91 wrote:*   

> Leider kann man auf genkernel-next nicht verzichten... bevor ich auf genkernel-next und systemd umgestiegen bin, bootete mein System noch erfolgreich...

 

Doch, sollte gehen.

"sys-kernel/genkernel" ist im systemd Profil maskiert. Wenn du es noch mal mit sys-kernel/genkernel testen möchtest, dann demaskiere sys-kernel/genkernel

Das sollte gehen indem du in /etc/portage/profile/package.mask "-sys-kernel/genkernel" einträgst, und dann genkernel-next unmergest, und dann sys-kernel/genkernel installierst.

Erstelle dann mit genkernel ein neues initramfs und teste es.

----------

## Germane91

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch, sollte gehen.
> 
> "sys-kernel/genkernel" ist im systemd Profil maskiert. Wenn du es noch mal mit sys-kernel/genkernel testen möchtest, dann demaskiere sys-kernel/genkernel
> ...

 

Unter /etc/portage gibt es kein Verzeichnis "profile" mit einer Datei package.mask - stattdessen existiert hier ein Ordner package.mask, in dem mehrere Dateien vorhanden sind, jedoch keine "systemd" Datei.

Außerdem kommt, wenn ich (probeweise) mit emerge --ask sys-kernel/genkernel machen will folgendes:

```

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by genkernel (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask:

# sys-kernel/genkernel is not compatible with Systemd, you need

# to use sys-kernel/genkernel-next instead

```

Sollte mich das abschrecken von genkernel?

Edit: Wenn ich in /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask ganz ans Ende "sys-kernel/genkernel" eintrage (ist doch so richtig, oder?) kommt das gleiche noch mal wenn ich genkernel installieren will (genkernel-next ist deinstalliert)

Ok, das muss offenbar nicht dort eingetragen werden, sondern in /usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask - dort muss der Eintrag sys-kernel/genkernel ausgetragen werden. Ich werde es jetzt versuchen, das Initramfs noch einmal zu bauen und dann zu booten.... Werde das anschließend hier noch einmal aktualisieren

----------

## Josef.95

Nee, so wie vorgeschlagen war es schon richtig. Erstelle das Verzeichnis wenn es nicht da ist.

Sollte dann so ausschauen: 

```
cat /etc/portage/profile/package.mask

-sys-kernel/genkernel
```

Damit hebst du praktisch den Eintrag aus /usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask auf.

Siehe dazu zb auch im "man portage"

/edit

Im /usr/portage/ (portage Tree) sollte man normal nie manuell was ändern, da es beim nächsten "emerge --sync" eh wieder überschrieben wird.

Alles was man dort ändern möchte kann man auch sauber in /etc/portage/ machen (bzw überschreiben) :)

----------

## Germane91

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nee, so wie vorgeschlagen war es schon richtig. Erstelle das Verzeichnis wenn es nicht da ist.
> 
> Sollte dann so ausschauen: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, gut zu wissen. Konnte jetzt von genkernel-next zurück zu genkernel wechseln. Gemäß Anleitung aus dem Handbuch mit genkernel --install initramfs das initramfs noch einmal neu installiert; mit grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg die Grub-Konfiguration neu erstellt (mit update-grub unter Linux Mint die Änderungen übernommen) und schließlich neu gestartet... Das Problem tritt immernoch auf. 

Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, bin ich hierauf aufmerksam geworden: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18207/mount-mounting-dev-sda3-on-newroot-failed-invalid-argument.html

Wenn ich in der Busybox ebenfalls die Befehle 

```

more /proc/partitions

```

eingebe, stehen da einige Einträge mit ram0 ram1 usw. - vielleicht stimmt irgend etwas mit dem Treiber für den Festplattencontroller nicht(?), jedoch wüsste ich nicht, was ich noch in den Kernel einbauen müsste, damit das ganze funktioniert. Ich habe den Kernel manuell gebaut und konfiguriert. Wenn ich in meinem Produktivsystem lspci -k durchlaufen lasse, kommt folgendes heraus:

```

$ lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 380c

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP HECI #0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 380a

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device b736

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be

```

Den Kernel habe ich dann entsprechend diesen Anleitungen konfiguriert:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

eventuell fehlende Treiber habe ich mit lspci abgeglichen... nur bei ahci war ich mir nicht sicher, da es dort mehrere Optionen im Treiber gab, die teilweise aktiviert sind und teilweise nicht.

Nachtrag:

das spuckt mir die Kernel-Config zurzeit aus, wenn ich "ahci" suche:

```

  │ Symbol: AHCI_DA850 [=n]                                                                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: DaVinci DA850 AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (1)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:101                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && ARCH_DAVINCI_DA850                                                                                                                    │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: AHCI_IMX [=n]                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Freescale i.MX AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (2)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:118                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && MFD_SYSCON [=n] && (ARCH_MXC    COMPILE_TEST [=y])                                                                                    │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: AHCI_MVEBU [=n]                                                                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Marvell EBU AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (3)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:127                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && ARCH_MVEBU                                                                                                                            │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: AHCI_ST [=n]                                                                                                                                            │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: ST AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                                    │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (4)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:110                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && ARCH_STI                                                                                                                              │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: AHCI_SUNXI [=n]                                                                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Allwinner sunxi AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (5)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:136                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && ARCH_SUNXI                                                                                                                            │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: AHCI_TEGRA [=n]                                                                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: NVIDIA Tegra124 AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (6)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:145                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && ARCH_TEGRA                                                                                                                            │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: AHCI_XGENE [=n]                                                                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: APM X-Gene 6.0Gbps AHCI SATA host controller support                                                                                                    │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (7)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:154                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && PHY_XGENE [=n]                                                                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: SATA_ACARD_AHCI [=n]                                                                                                                                    │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620)                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (8)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:175                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && PCI [=y]                                                                                                                              │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: SATA_AHCI [=y]                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (9)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:85                                                                                                                             │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y] && PCI [=y]                                                                                                                              │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM [=y]                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Platform AHCI SATA support                                                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (1)   -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA [=y])                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:93                                                                                                                             │  

  │   Depends on: ATA [=y]                                                                                                                                          │  

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Germane91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ lspci -k
> 
> ...

  *Germane91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> │ Symbol: SATA_AHCI [=y]
> ```
> ...

  Sollte für dein Controller-Treiber soweit passen. Überprüfe nun bitte noch ob auch dein Filesystem-Support (mit dem du deine root-Partition formatiert hast)  im Kernel auch build-in (fest, nicht als Modul) eingebaut ist.

Was mir aber ein wenig komisch vorkommt ist, das du für deinen Rechner *zwei* Bootloader verwendest. Ich denke ein Booloader pro Rechner sollte reichen (wenn du eine gemeinsame boot-Partiton verwendest).

/edit: Typo korrigiert.

----------

## Germane91

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Germane91 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ lspci -k
> 
> ...

 

Ich habe so ziemlich alle Dateisysteme, die mir in der Config angeboten wurden, fest in den Kernel integriert - bei Ext4 habe ich lediglich Encryption, debugging support und JBD2 debugging support nicht eingebaut.

im MBR ist der Bootloader von meinem derzeitigen Produktivsystem installiert. Über den kann ich sowohl Linux Mint als auch Gentoo als auch Windows booten. Ich hatte bisher, wenn ich Betriebssysteme parallel zu meinem Produktivsystem installiert hatte, teilweise schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Betriebssystemerkennung gehabt, darum hat sich bei mir dieses Prozedere so eingebrannt... ist aber doch kein Problem.. Ich habe jetzt in näherer Zukunft auch nicht vor, das Partitionsschema zu überarbeiten. Vielleicht später, wenn ich eine SSD in meinen Lappi einbaue.

Ich weiß ansonsten nicht, was ich noch tun kann. Ich würde gerne Gentoo eine Chance geben, da mir die Kombination aus Rolling Release, Stabilität und hervorragender Anpassbarkeit gefällt und ich nicht zwangsweise Schema F von Distributor Y schlucken muss und nur alle 2 Jahre (Ubuntu/Linux Mint LTS) oder 6 Monate (TLS-Versionen) neue Programme bekomme... oder per PPA.

Ich würde auch nur ungern als der Weisheit letzter Schluss die Partition platt machen und die komplette Installation von vorne beginnen...

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, das System neu installieren sollte nicht nötig sein. Wenn ich das richtig sehe findet dein Kernel die angegebene root Partition nicht :-/

 *Quote:*   

> !! Unable to resolve root: UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0
> 
> !! Could not find the root block device in UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

 

Schau doch mal mit "blkid" ob diese UUID wirklich die richtige ist (eventuell hat sich da ja nur ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen).

Alternativ kannst es auch mit real_root=/dev/sdxx (statt UUID in der Bootloader-Konfiguration) versuchen.

----------

## Germane91

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm nein, das System neu installieren sollte nicht nötig sein. Wenn ich das richtig sehe findet dein Kernel die angegebene root Partition nicht :-/
> 
>  *Quote:*   !! Unable to resolve root: UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0
> 
> !! Could not find the root block device in UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0 
> ...

 

Nope, alles schon probiert.

Ausgabe von blkid:

```
# blkid

/dev/sda2: UUID="36E0F3FAE0F3BE65" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-02"

/dev/sda3: UUID="24D46F50D46F2372" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-03"

/dev/sda5: UUID="5d365f7b-069c-4be5-90c2-70f6f104d8c3" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-05"

/dev/sda6: UUID="1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-06"

/dev/sda7: UUID="3f346bb5-7ba9-4108-8fae-ebb7d9cb437a" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="d9fa2484-07"

```

Partition ist /dev/sda6 und das ganze sollte automatisch funktionieren mit grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Außerdem glaube ich schon gar nicht mehr, dass das an UUID-Problemen liegt. Ich hatte in /etc/grub/default die Variable GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true aktiviert. Auch mit real_init hatte ich es schon ausprobiert, aber wenn nicht einmal die root-Partition eingebunden werden kann vom initramfs, dann ist es im Grunde genommen egal, ob ich da real_init oder nur init benutze...   :Sad: 

Nachtrag:

Ich werde jetzt einmal versuchen, ob es funktioniert, wenn ich Gentoo's Bootloader in den MBR installiere, aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass das etwas ändert... wenn ich die beiden GRUB-Einträge aus Mint und Gentoo vergleiche, sind sie sich sehr ähnlich:

Mint's GRUB2:

```

menuentry 'Gentoo Base System release 2.2 (auf /dev/sda6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos6'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6 --hint='hd0,msdos6'  1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

   fi

   linux /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo root=UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0 ro rootfstype=ext4 real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

}

```

Gentoos GRUB2:

```

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos6'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6  1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0

   fi

   echo   'Linux x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo wird geladen …'

   linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo root=UUID=1b0df08d-4777-47d4-bd45-cf37680506f0 ro rootfstype=ext4 real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd 

   echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

   initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

}

```

Update: Wie zu erwarten keine Änderung...

----------

## Germane91

Wenn keiner weiß, was man noch machen könnte... glaube ich, werde ich das System noch einmal neu aufsetzen. Könnte mir denn wenigstens jemand verraten, wie ich die Kernel-Config-Datei in das neue System dann importiere?

----------

## scurrell

Das einzige was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

 *Germane91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine make.conf:
> 
> USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 gtk gnome -kde -qt dvd alsa cdr -harfbuzz xa \
> ...

 

Hat zwar mit Dateisystemen nichts zu tun und für Kernelkompilierungen wird die make.conf

glaub ich, auch nicht benutzt.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-139709-start-0.html

https://wiki.installgentoo.com/index.php?title=Gentoo

----------

## Germane91

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Das einzige was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> 
>  *Germane91 wrote:*   
> 
> Meine make.conf:
> ...

 

Naja, ich weiß gerade selbst nicht, warum ich das integriert habe in die make.conf, aber ich meine das irgendwo in den Wiki-Seiten mal gelesen zu haben in irgend einem Zusammenhang für den man das braucht... jedenfalls habe ich jetzt den Kernel mit genkernel all kompiliert und jetzt funktioniert der Boot mit Systemd jedenfalls, zumindest komm ich in den Recovery-Mode von Systemd rein, indem sich unter anderem NetworkManager.service nicht starten lässt... naja, wenigstens bin ich schon mal einen Schritt weiter. Ich werd jetzt mal sehen, was ich noch hinbekomme - und ich werd nicht schlau daraus, was beim generic Kernel drin ist, was meinem angepassten Kernel fehlt :/

Außerdem wird mir angekreidet, dass /bin/plymouth nicht da ist, was ich gerade manuell installiere

----------

## scurrell

 *Germane91 wrote:*   

>  Ich werd jetzt mal sehen, was ich noch hinbekomme - und ich werd nicht schlau daraus, was 
> 
> beim generic Kernel drin ist, was meinem angepassten Kernel fehlt :/

 

Oder falls jemand wüßte, wo es die Kernel .cfg einer LiveCD gibt.  :Very Happy: 

Und wo diese dann gespeichert werden müßte, damit genkernel die auch findet.

EDIT: Ich bin gegen Nazis. Kannst du dir bei einem Mod nicht einen anderen Nick zulegen lassen.

Sonst ist hier ENDE.

----------

## Germane91

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ich bin gegen Nazis. Kannst du dir bei einem Mod nicht einen anderen Nick zulegen lassen.
> 
> Sonst ist hier ENDE.

 

Warum? Was hat mein Name mit Nazis zu tun?   :Shocked:  ich hatte mir den Namen zugelegt, weil ich ein Freund von germanischem Heidentum bin und absolut unpolitisch

Abgesehen davon ist das Thema hier jetzt abgehakt, da das System jetzt bootet, nachdem ich mit genkernel all den Kernel neu gebaut habe.

----------

